# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  ساخت بازی های 3 بعدی

## Mohamad ghorbani

سلام خدمت اساتید
من خیلی علاقه مند به ساخت بازی های 3 بعدی هستم
ولی اصلا نمی دونم چجوری باید شروع کنم.
باید به چه نرم افزار هایی مسلط باشم؟
آیا با زبان های راحتی مثل وی بی میشه این کارو کرد؟
چجوری میشه آبجک های 3 بعدی ساخت و توی ویژوال بیسیک یا هر زبان دیگه ای ازش استفاده کرد؟
با تشکر

----------


## MohammadGh2011

سلام عليکم
من يه چيز به شما بگم:
اگه به بازي سازي و انيميشن علاقه داريد بريد و با نرم افزارهاي قدرتمند سه بعدي *3ds Max*کارکنيد و با وي بي نميشه زياد بازي ساخت اون هم سه بعدي! :متفکر: 

موفق باشيد

----------


## سید حمید حق پرست

سلام علیکم

همانطور که جناب آقای محمد فرمودند بازی سازی با وی بی فایده نداره (البته سه بعدی) برید تری دی مکس بخونید که عالیه بنده خودم یه مدت خوندم و پارسال با یکی از دوستانم با تری دی مکس چیزهای خیلی خیلی جالبی به gta اضافه کردیم و قراره gta با خیابانهای شهر خودمون بسازیم (از بحث زدم بیرون شرمنده)
در کل فقط تری دی مک  . کار باهاش هم از vb راحتتره (البته به نظر خودم)

موفق باشید

یا علی (ع)

----------


## returnx

> من خیلی علاقه مند به ساخت بازی های 3 بعدی هستم
> ولی اصلا نمی دونم چجوری باید شروع کنم.
> باید به چه نرم افزار هایی مسلط باشم؟


برای فعالیت در این زمینه شما باید در تالار https://barnamenevis.org/forumdisplay...مپیوتری فعالیت کنید...
برای آشنایی در این زمینه تاپیک های اعلانات تالار بالا را مطالعه کنید...

----------


## Mohamad ghorbani

با تشکر از همه دوستان
بلاخره برای ساخت این بازی ها نیاز به زبان برنامه نویسی هست دیگه؟ مگه نه؟
یا خود 3 دی مکس زبون مخصوص خودش رو داره؟
یعنی تمام مراحل ساخت بازی توی محیط تری دی مکس انجام میشه؟

----------


## MohammadGh2011

سلام عليکم
من اطلاعات خيلي زيادي در باره 3ds Max ندارم ولي تا اونجايي که ميتونم راهنماييتون ميکنم.



> بلاخره برای ساخت این بازی ها نیاز به زبان برنامه نویسی هست دیگه؟ مگه نه؟
> یا خود 3 دی مکس زبون مخصوص خودش رو داره؟


زياد 3ds Max کار نکردم تا بخوام در باره زبانش حرف بزنم ولي قبلا که کار ميکردم و انيميشن هاي ساده درست ميکردم براي دستوراتش اونهارو انتخاب ميکرديم و نياز به نوشتنش نبود.




> یعنی تمام مراحل ساخت بازی توی محیط تری دی مکس انجام میشه؟


نه همه ي بازي سازي رو شما نميتونيد فقط در 3ds Max کار کنيد و نرم افزارهايي مانند افترافکتس هم کنار اين نيازه.

من به شما پيشنهاد ميکنم که جستجو کنيد و در اين انجمن هاي سه بعدي و بازي سازي شرکت کنيد تا جواب سوالهاتون رو به صورت کامل بيابيد.



موفق باشيد

----------


## mohammadriano

دوست عزیز بهتره برای ساختن یک بازی از نرم افزار 3dgamestudio استفاده 
برای ساختن یک بازی با این برنامه باید به زبان  c,Pascal تسلط داشته باشید
البته نسخه های جدید رو نمی دونم
موفق باشی

----------


## mehdikhosravi

با سلام....البته از نرم  افزار game maker هم میتونید استفاده کنید تا بدون حتی 1 خط کد نویسی بازی بسازی(بسیار راحت است)

----------


## returnx

برای ساخت بازی های سه بعدی شما نیاز به یک موتور پردازش تصویر دارید که اصولا از DirectX یا Opengl و... استفاده میشه ، و حتی شرکت ها و گروهایی هستند که Engine خاص خودشون نوشتن...
با استفاده از این موتور های پردازش تصویر ، بافت ها و ... بازی رو Load می کنند...
با 3Dmax اصولا character ها رو میسازند و هسته ی بازی رو با یک زبان برنامه نویسی پر قدرت و سرعت بالا می نویسند ، مثل C++‎‎‎...
علاوه براین نیاز به یک موتور  پردازش صدا هم هست برای صدا گذاری در بازی ، که کتابخانه های خاص خودش داره...



> یا خود 3 دی مکس زبون مخصوص خودش رو داره؟


بله ، یک زبان اسکریپتی به نام MaxScript داره که البته بعید میدونم برای ساخت یک بازی 3D انعطاف پذیری لازم رو داشته باشه...
البته من چون تجربه بازی سازی نداشتم از اطلاعات عمومی خودم گفتم ، اگر شما جدا می خواهید این کار شروع کنید بهتر تاپیک های زیر رو مطالعه کنید:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...-هستید؟
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...مپیوتری
موفق باشید.../

----------


## سید حمید حق پرست

سلام علیکم
تری دی مکس به تنهایی که کافی نیست
مثلا در بازی جی تی آی از تری دی مکس برای گرافیک . برای سدا از SFX استفاده شده و برای برنامه نویسی از سیلو و ++VC . البته با تری دی مکس فقط سه بعدیش ساخته میشه و مثلا لباس و پوست و چشم ادمهای داخلش ، طرح دیوار ساختمانهاش ، طرح ماشینها و ... به صورت عکس هستش که در فایل های img هستش

lawshopwall1b.png


head_diff_000_a_whi.jpg

موفق باشید


یا علی (ع)

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام علیکم
  تا آنجایی که بنده اطلاع دارم کامپوننتی وجود دارد با عنوان "Microsoft  DirectX for Visual Basic" که امکان برنامه نویسی direct-x را در ویژوال  بیسیک فراهم می آورد
  آموزش برنامه نویسی direct-x را هم در انجمن و هم در سایت هایی نمونه  PSC میتوانیم پیدا کنیم:
*برای مثال:*
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?165775-مباحث-پيشرفته-Direct3D-از-مقدمه-تا-دروس-پایانی
 و
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...irectX-Graphic
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...8C%D8%B2/page7
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?205946-برنامه-نویسی-مرتبط-با-DirectX

*یا در psc:*
http://www.planet-source-code.com/vb...63424&lngWId=1
http://www.planet-source-code.com/vb...40856&lngWId=1

  موفق باشید

----------


## barnamenevisforme

سلام
همونطور که دوستان فرمودند برای ساخت یه بازی سه بعدی نیاز به ساخت اشیاء و یا محیط سه بعدی دارید.از طرفی میتونید خیی از اونها رو از اینترنت به صورت آماده download کنید
از طرف دیگه نیاز به برنامه نویسی اون ها دارید.
یکی از روش های بسیار راحت برنامه نویسی یک محیط سه بعدی استفاده از یک engine مناسب است.
مواردی رو که تا الان دوستان معرفی کردن چالش های خاص خودش رو داره.
من یک engine بسیار کارامد در این زمینه که زبان های مختلفی از جمله vb6،vb.net,delphi و C#‎ رو پشتیبانی میکنه و برای اونها sdk بسیار کامل داره رو پیشنهاد میکنم.اونم چیزی نیست بجز 3dstate این چیزایی که گفتم رو میتونید از سایت www.3dstate.com به دست بیارید.
البته سالهای پیش این سایت واسه ipایران به راحتی قابل دسترس بود ولی الان متاسفانه از مبدا فیلتر شده.
میتونید با استفاده از *** بهش دسترسی داشته باشید.

----------


## naeim_1369

با سلام خدمت اساتید عزیز، من دارم روی پروژه ی شبیه ساز خودرو کار میکنم، فقط چون قسمت پخش صدا رو تاکنون کار نکردم به کمک احتیاج دارم، صدای گاز خوردن ماشین رو چطوری اعمال کنم، من یک پالس صدا رو دارم که با هرچه با کاهش Interval تایمر دور موتور افزایش پیدا میکنه.
مشکل من اینجاست که وقتی 2پالس صدا رو هم میوفته قبلیه قطع میشه و یه فاصله صدا افتاده و دوباره پخش میکنه، من از API از دستور sndPlaySound استفاده کردم،
+ به نظر شما بهترین و ساده ترین روش پخش همزمان صدا چیه؟
+ توی دستگاه پخش ویدیوی قدیمی وقتی سرعت پخش رو بالا میبردیم صدا هم نازکتر میشد و سریع پخش میکرد  :متفکر:  ، میشه توی vb هم چنین کاری کرد؟ یعنی فایل صوتی رو سریع و نازکتر بخونه؟
ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنید.
سپاس

----------


## roo.row

با سلام

چرا بحث رو به سمت 3ds max کشوندید ؟ با 3ds max نمیشه یک بازی رو به طور کامل طراحی کرد و برای طراحی بازی مانند کال اف و یا چیز های خوب باید از موتور های ساخت بازی استفاده کنید تا بتونید منو ها و محیط بازیتون رو بسازید و بخش های مختلفش که باید بهش مصلت بشید . 3ds max برای طراحی کاراکتر ها و شخصیت ها عالیه ولی قطعا باید روی موتور های ساخت بازی دقت کنید که من اسم اونایی رو که خودم باهاشون کار کردم رو میارم به ترتیب حرفه ای بودن:

1-cry engine (متاسفانه تا نخریدش بهتون خروجی نمیده پس اینو پیشنهاد نمی کنم)
2-unreall (فوق العاده ترین موتور از نظر من و از نظر همه
3-udk زیرمجموعه ی آنریل
4-Unity خوب و ساده و راحت

برای ساخت بازی حرفه ای باید چد چیز رو در نظر داشته باشید و حسابی روش کار کنید من برای ساخت یه بازی 1 مرحله ای حدود 2 سال یاد گرفتم در کل نرم افزار هایی که نیازه بلد باشی برای ساخت یه چیز خوب :
1- Unreal
2- 3dsmax
3- Maya (واسه انیمیشن های داخل بازی)
4- prel یا پاسکال (بهتره پاسکال باشه اما پرل جاهایه دیگه ام بدرد میخوره که مناسب بحث نیست)
5- به جای 3ds می تونی cinema 4d رو یاد بگیری تقریبا برای انیمیشن هم میشه ازش استفاده رد (بهترین برای ساخت انیمیشن که انیمیشن های زیادی باهاش ساخته شده برای نمونه هتل ترانسیلوانیا)
6-چنتا نرم افزار جانبی برای گرافیک بهتر مثل زی براش یا مارولیوس دیزاین

با تشکر

----------


## naeim_1369

با سلام مجدد،
آیا راهی هست که بشه روی صدا مانور داد؟
همونطور که توی پست #13 هم گفتم، یه پلیری یا کنترلی وجود داره که سرعت پخش صدا رو باهاش تنظیم کرد؟ (با افزایش سرعت پخش، صدای پخش نازکتر بشه)
اگه بشه اینکارو کرد که میتونم پروژمو کامپایل کنم و تموم میشه!!  :تشویق:

----------


## roo.row

با سلام
بهتره واسه این سوالتون یه تاپیک باز کنید
برای پخش همزمان دو تا صدا میتونید از کامپوننت ویندوز مدیا پلیر استفاده کرد . اگر دوتا همزمان اجرا بشن توی فرم صدا یا هرچزی که در حال پخش اون هستند با هم ادغام میشه
در مورد سرعت دادن و نازک کردن فقط میتونید از پلیر خود ویژوال بیسیک که متاسفانه فقط فرمت Wav رو قبول میکنه استفاده کنید که اون هم توابع پیچیده ای داره (پیشنهاد نمی کنم)
اسمش microsoft multimedia pack هست فکر کنم که تو ویژوال هست و فقط باید اضافش کنید از تو کامپوننت ها فقط فراموش نکنید که برای پخش صدا باید type اون رو بر روی Audio Wave قرار بدید
پیشنهادم این هست که از صدای ترمز به صورت جداگانهو ترکیبی استفاده کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## barnamenevisforme

> با سلام مجدد،
> آیا راهی هست که بشه روی صدا مانور داد؟
> همونطور که توی پست #13 هم گفتم، یه پلیری یا کنترلی وجود داره که سرعت پخش صدا رو باهاش تنظیم کرد؟ (با افزایش سرعت پخش، صدای پخش نازکتر بشه)
> اگه بشه اینکارو کرد که میتونم پروژمو کامپایل کنم و تموم میشه!!


سلام دوست عزیز
بله
 می تونید از Api های موجود در fmod.dll استفاده کنید.
توابع موجود در اون قابلیت اجرای صدای سه بعدی، کنترل اثر داپلر(دور و نزدیک شدن صدا و تغییر در فرکانس پخش اون) و ... که مورد نیاز برای یک بازی سه بعدی هست رو در اختیارتون میذاره
موفق باشید

----------


## naeim_1369

> سلام دوست عزیز
> بله
>  می تونید از Api های موجود در fmod.dll استفاده کنید.
> توابع موجود در اون قابلیت اجرای صدای سه بعدی، کنترل اثر داپلر(دور و نزدیک شدن صدا و تغییر در فرکانس پخش اون) و ... که مورد نیاز برای یک بازی سه بعدی هست رو در اختیارتون میذاره
> موفق باشید


سلام، ممنون که پاسخ دادید، رفتم توی سایت ها جستجو کردم،نتیجه فقط نرم افزارهای تعمیر DLL میاد، چطور میتونم fmod رو پیدا کنم؟ اگه دم دست دارین میشه برام Upload کنین؟ 
تازه یه نرم افزار fmod stodio دانلود کردم، نتونستم به vb ارتباط بدم، اگه ممکنه یه تکه کد یا نمونه پروژه برام بذارین، ممنون میشم،
بازم تشکر

----------


## barnamenevisforme

سلام مجدد
دوست عزیز fmod برای Engine های مختلف Api داره
برای نمونه  می تونید از لینک معرفی شده در پست 12 استفاده کنید. SDK زبان مورد نظرتون  رو دانلود و  Sample مربوط به Sound رو ملاحظه بفرمایید، fmod.dll رو هم  به ضمیمه همراه داره.
همچنین می تونید به سایت http://www.fmod.org  مراجعه و فهرستی از موتور های سه بعدی که fmod‌ رو برای مدیریت و پخش صدا  استفاده می کنند ببینید.

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

بیا اینو من تو این سایت دیدم
http://goopas.com/market-item/بازی-سرعت-آزاد-2/

----------


## yusofadibmanesh

دانلود رایگان آموزش یونیتی  http://www.3dmaxfarsi.ir/tag/unity-tutorials






دانلود نسخه بروز شده پلاگین ویری 
پروژه های معماری

----------

